# Curved...For your pleasure.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

These gloves are pretty cool. They're 2.5 mil waterproof neoprene gloves. The neoprene has a layer of toughtek on it, making them really durable and waterproof. Once the H20 gets in (through the wrists), it will heat up and stay in the glove. Curved...for you pleasure.
The Glacier Glove Toughtek Perfect Curve Waterproof Glove Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm just curious as what might give these an advantage over the NRS reactor gloves. I'm not being critical - just curious.
I really like the reactor gloves but these look like they would be easier to get on since they have a wider wrist diameter. The reactors kept my hands totally warm but it was awkward to get the second one on because of a lack of dexterity.

Oops - just read the review on the link that covers everything I just wrote - but I would still like to hear about the ease of getting them on.

Beth


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The major difference between the 2 gloves is that the TougTek's are waterproof and the Reactor's are not. In the ToughTek's case, the warmth is created by the hand heating up the water, and the glove does not allow the water to escape. The Reactor gloves are not waterproof, but have a titanium lining that reflects heat off of your hand. Both get the job done, but the perfect curves do it with 1mm less neoprene, so there would be a little more dexterity there.
For some reason the ToughTek's seem to go on a little bit easier. The wrist opening is a little bit wider. The Reactor's still go on easy, but the wrist area is a little more snug.
Hope that helps a bit...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I don't think the reactors go on that easily, but they have kept my hands warm which is the goal. They both seem to be good products.
Thanks again,
Beth


----------

